# Fires on the Middle Fork



## BlueTurf (Mar 9, 2013)

There are a couple fires burning near the Middle Fork, The Tappen fire and the Ibex fire. We launch on the MFS next week.

Does anyone know if there are any restrictions as far as floating the Middle Fork goes with the fires ongoing? I've searched and it appears that the river is still open. Just wondering if anyone has heard different. Maybe some camps are closed? 

It appears that the Tappen fire was human caused (Ibex was lightning) and I heard (from someone that just took off) it was rafters that caused it. Please, please be careful what you do out there. 

Be safe all.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

*Inciweb Aug 6 update - Tappan fire*

https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/article/5458/37610/

Tappan fire could impact river float camps - KIFI


----------



## donutboy (Sep 13, 2015)

*Follow Middlefork Donna on Facebook*

She does a great job of keeping things like that updated.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

All camps on the MFS are back to normal assignments but that could always change.


----------



## wildraft1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just got off the MF yesterday afternoon. No restrictions. Fire crew camped at Pool camp monitoring hot spots up the canyon on river right. Smokey, but clearing up. Have a great time!


----------

